
How to monetize a small website about research in cancer, ALS - JPLeRouzic
Hi HNers,<p>I have a small website which receives 2500 unique visitors per month and I wonder how I could monetize it?<p>The web site is about health, with a focus on cancer and ALS, I add a new article every week when I find something interesting. Often I take a news in English, translate it in French, provide context. I do not publish PR text that can be found in multiple sites on Internet.
Even if few articles are in English, half users come from the US and the other half from France.
I tried Google Adsense but got no revenue at all during three months so I drop advertising.<p>Thanks for any comment!
======
matdehaast
Hey JP,

This is something the company I work for is (coil.com) specifically trying to
help solve through an open web monetization standard.

Currently you have two options for monetization through the web monetization
standard. 1\. Passive Mode: Add a payment pointer to your website and
encourage readers to get a coil.com subscription. This means when they view
your site you will get streamed micropayments. 2\. 100 + 20 Mode: Where you
provide some locked bonus content on your site that is only accessible to them
if they are streaming you payments. You can read more about this concept here
[https://coil.com/p/coil/The-100-20-Rule-for-Premium-
Content/...](https://coil.com/p/coil/The-100-20-Rule-for-Premium-
Content/3l1ALJ3M6)

If you have any questions you can send me a mail to matt at
[companydomain.com]

~~~
JPLeRouzic
Hi Mat, Thanks for the hint, I will think about it.

------
chwolfe
I would imagine many folks who are visiting cancer/ALS content are impacted by
the diseases either directly or indirectly. Affiliate marketing (directed to
non-profits) seems like a place to start.

~~~
JPLeRouzic
Thanks for the comment!

